# Kaya the dog



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I am so sorry. I just lost my guy to cancer. Where is the cancer in the lungs? Location makes a huge difference. And where in the abdomen is the cancer? 

Sorry to begin with questions. This is what I know. My dog was scheduled to have a front limb amputation and that morning the surgery was aborted because the routine chest xray showed two masses in his chest. His tumors were originally thought to be metastasis from his leg, but that doesn't seem to have been the case. His tumors were on the peripheral of the lungs. This is a good location for prognosis. Harley's lung tumors were found on 5/29/12 and he just died last Wed. And he did not die due to lung cancer. I have a good article on lung cancer and will find the link and send it to you. 

I wish you luck with Kaya


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Here you go, I thought this was a good article. I hope it helps you.
Lung Tumors - Canine


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry, sending positive vibes and prayers for Kaya.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I don't have any advice or experience to offer... but I wanted to say I'm really sorry this has happened to your beloved dog. There are many on her who, sadly, do have experience, and I'm sure they will be very generous with their knowledge. Don't give up hope.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry that you and your sweet Kaya are facing this difficult time. Keeping you both in our thoughts that you have much more time that is free of pain.


----------



## the S team (Dec 8, 2009)

So very sorry to read this. My Scout has been fighting cancer for a few months. My first advice is to ask the vet tons and tons of questions. Scout has mast cell cancer and I don't know if his diet recommendations from his vet are for all cancer patients but he eats grain free, low carb kibble thst is high in protein. Lean meats like chicken for protein and eggs, too. Anything high in protein and low sugar fruits and veggies. 

He is also on some supplements but those are specifically for MCT. 

Take as many deep and cleansing breaths as you can, love your sweet pup as much as humanly possible. 




Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

